
Kaspersky CEO hits back at US cyber espionage claims - joering2
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/technology/eugene-kaspersky-hits-back-at-us-cyber-espionage-claims/news-story/35354e313eab7fc62b0a8ada1fc04991
======
tlb
It may be true that there is currently no backdoor. But having US gov't
agencies run root software that can be remotely updated by organizations under
the control of a potentially hostile government seems like a big liability if
conflicts escalate.

